# Obama - Trayvon could have been me



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

President Obama said Friday that Americans should respect the George Zimmerman verdict, but white Americans should also understand that African-Americans continue to face racial discrimination.
If Obama is serious about a national conversation about racism then he better acknowledge that it works both ways. A poll now shows blacks more racist than whites. I agree. You can't say the N word (my gosh I wound like a first grader saying N word) but you can call whites anything. Blacks profile us all the time. Didn't Tryvon call Zimmerman a creepy cracker? This is a two way street that all should acknowledge. I for one am done with taking all the blame.



> "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 yeas ago," Obama said during a surprise appearance in the White House briefing room.
> 
> Obama said he himself has been subjected to casual prejudice, even as a United States senator, but also said African Americans need to address the problems of violence in their own communities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can only wish TM had actually been oBongo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Seriously..... He just needed to keep his mouth shut. that shows you the ignorance or arrogance of this president. Because him saying this could increase racial tensions. Is he saying that laws are against black people??? Is he saying our justice system is against minorities? Zimmerman is Hispanic!!!!

Again if you read what is being posted in the Open forum or hot topics about the Verdict. The way the case actually was presented and the evidence collected in a Criminal Trial..... The correct verdict was handed out. Because it boils down to facts.....not the possibility of profiling by GZ. But the fact is that TM made it home then came back to confront GZ. Then TM was ontop of GZ beating his head into the ground. Then GZ pulled his weapon and fired in self defense. Case closed.

Now if this does go to civil court (which it will).... The judge better let text messages from TM phone be allowed as evidence. Because that could show that GZ might have been profiling.....but the profile fit. Just like when he stated that TM was acting funny like he was on something...and the toxicology report showed THC in the system. GM was correct.....he was on something or just gotten off something. That is another whole can of worms that could be open up....both ways.

But back to the presidents comments......he should have had none other than..... "I have no comment on this subject. Our justice system heard the case and made its verdict....next question."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He is the most divisive president we have ever had. That and were sort of suckering too. As long as people pay attention to this trivia were not watching him further destroy the economy and hide what the IRS (Obama KGB) is doing.


----------

